# Range of information in Aires book?



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hallo everyone,

We mostly use campsites and have the Michelin guide which has proved fairly comprehensive for our needs in the past. However, with the amount of information gleaned from this site, I wonder where the other thousands of sites are! Does the Aires book list just Aires or does it have details of fully serviced campsites.

Although we use the Michelin guide it is sometimes used for excluding expensive sites (usually coastal and very commercial sites).

Getting ready for our departure in the middle of May for six weeks. then back for six weeks and away again for another six weeks. Can't wait! 

Thanks
Sue


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sue,

The aires book does list campsites but they are usually only included if they accept motorhomes to replenish their tanks before moving on etc, sometimes called 'aire interieur Campingcar de passage', similarly some campsites are listed if they have dedicated overnight m/home parking outside the site, referred to as 'aire exterieur avec parking' and some have special prices specifically for motorhomes to stay on site overnight, referred to as 'aire interieur 1 nuit mini'.

When we go away to france we arm ourselves with the aires book and the Caravan clubs publication 'Caravan Europe vol1' which we've always found very handy.

You might also like to have a look at the aires miniguide if you haven't already done so....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires

Have a great holiday,

pete.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Many thanks Pete - just exactly the information I wanted. The mini site means I will spend even more time in front of this screen!
Sue


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sue

The Aires book lists mainly Aires, except a few of themhave actually motorhome facilities within campsites themselves.

We stayed for the second year running for 8 weeks throughout France ONLY on Aires, and only a few of those actually charged, and some had free electricity as well....but you do need to be early for those.

Recommend them to everyone, and there is a photo album of aires in the gallery.

Carol


----------

